# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Проблематика надежности коммутаторов?

## nexttt

Помогите подобрат надежный коммутатор до 200у.е
Коммутатор 2го уровня
Поддержка Vlan
И хотелось обсудит его надежность?

----------


## Gregor24

хм.... тебе в таком диапазоне только длинк или планет светит.

----------

